# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  39th St Barth Music Festival

## elgreaux

for any _mélomanes_ out there ... world-class musicians in the island's charming churches ...

----------


## cec1

So happy to see that Frances is being honored at the Festival for an upcoming, special birthday. She’s quite an extraordinary person & personality . . . we first met in the early 80s, at the infancy, as I recall, of the St. Barth Music Festival. It continues to this day, nearly 30 years later. The tireless / insistent / perseverance of Frances in keeping alive this extraordinary contribution to SBH cultural character deservedly are owed recognition & thanks!

----------


## amyb

So well said Dennis. The spirit of St Barths rises and people continue to do awesome things to enhance life there. Thank you Frances.

Kinda like Ellen’s dedication to the film/book festivals. We are lucky that people step up to continue bettering the island cultural experiences,

----------


## cec1

> . . . Kinda like Ellen’s dedication to the film/book festivals. We are lucky that people step up to continue bettering the island cultural experiences,



So true . . . where would Forum commentary be without Ellen’s informative, prescient, & incisive contributions! Times on the island spent with Ellen & Rosemond, moreover, never fail to enlighten, amuse, & challenge the experience,

----------


## elgreaux

> So well said Dennis. The spirit of St Barths rises and people continue to do awesome things to enhance life there. Thank you Frances.
> 
> Kinda like Ellen’s dedication to the film/book festivals. We are lucky that people step up to continue bettering the island cultural experiences,



luckily I only have to be dedicated to the film festival, the jazz/book festival is another group of very dedicated people! but the book/jazz festival, film festival, and theatre festival make up a three-pronged "The Cultural Spring" and we have our combined poster for this year...

----------


## elgreaux

> So true . . . where would Forum commentary be without Ellens informative, prescient, & incisive contributions! Times on the island spent with Ellen & Rosemond, moreover, never fail to enlighten, amuse, & challenge the experience,



Ditto !

----------


## lvbookworm

Ellen - That artwork is fantastic!

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen - That artwork is fantastic!



 :thumb up:

----------


## Trinigerl

We will be on the island for Christmas I would love to get a poster.

----------


## elgreaux

> We will be on the island for Christmas I would love to get a poster.



I will save you one...

----------


## dadto6

Hi Ellen,
Did they do away with the ballet the 1st week of January?  We so loved being entertained by the extremely talented performance.

----------


## Jeanette

Ellen, have you thought about selling the posters as a fundraiser for the Film Festival? They do that for the Bucket at 100 euros a poster and use the proceeds to make a donation.

----------


## elgreaux

> Hi Ellen,
> Did they do away with the ballet the 1st week of January?  We so loved being entertained by the extremely talented performance.



Looks like no ballet this year...

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen, have you thought about selling the posters as a fundraiser for the Film Festival? They do that for the Bucket at 100 euros a poster and use the proceeds to make a donation.



The Bucket posters are printed on very high-quality paper, ours generally are smaller and on not-expensive paper, but perhaps there could be a limited edition slightly larger on better paper... we generally just put them up all over town to promote the festival.. this one is for all three events; each festival will have it's own poster as well... 
it is certainly something to think about...

----------


## Trinigerl

> I will save you one...



Thanks Ellen I will contact you when we are on island

----------

